# Media Error Blackberry Z30



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hello

I am getting a media error when playing videos mainly on Fcaebook, the message reads 
Media Error 
There was a media error when retrieving metadate information, this media cannot be played 

Any suggestions

Thank you

Dan


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Read the last response from 2017 in this thread
https://forums.crackberry.com/black...ing-media-metadata-information-10-3-a-944000/

Then try this to reset mobile network
https://support.bell.ca/Mobility/Sm..._to_scan_for_mobile_networks_on_my_blackberry

Note: I don't own a Blackberry and I don't reside in Canada so I can only point you to possible solutions.


----------



## dano_61 (May 4, 2004)

Hi poldr

Thanks for responding, i tried what you suggested no luck, it is weird it is just Facebook posts i cant view, i will live with it


----------

